# The Scariest Thing that has ever happened to you.....



## Elisabeth (Dec 7, 2006)

also known as* *The** Incident of 1978*!!!!!! *

Yes, Halloween is over, but we're all bored, and I thought it would be a good time to share some Scary Stories...:rockwoot:.

So, ok, If you feel like it.... post your scary stories..

Just 2 *Rulez* apply..1. It's gotta be Real. It has to have happened for reals.

2. Let's try to keep it clean, as it's in the General Forum!!

So now..sit back....Relax....:hide:..put on some scary music..and.. opc1:.

The Following is a true story. I have never told a soul this, because it was one of the few times I have been seriously Concerned out of my mind.

It happend in 1978.

_ The Scenario:_ My friend Susan's house in a typical Northern California suburb. The 1930's style houses were pretty close together and everybody still had antennae (s) on their roofs. We were all 13-14 years old...and Susan's Mom and Dad had gone away for the weekend, leaving Susan in the care of her 17 year-old older sister, Christine. Like any 17 year old in 1978, she ditched Susan to go have a Sexytime with her boyfriend, who only lived like 5 houses down. Susan then called us and said... Time to Party like Rockstars!!:cowboy:. So this was a typical, Rite of Passage type Slumber Party, y'know like the one in Grease..except there was no smoking.

* What went down:* We arrived with our sleeping bags, all telling our parents that, of course Susan's mom and Dad would be there. We sneaked some jugs of red wine from the pantry and started eating them with Doritos and Peanut M&amp;M's. I'll never forget this..Red Wine, Doritos, and Peanut M&amp;M's....So we're all doing the girl stuff, it's about 4pm and still real light outside. It was summer, so it stayed light late...we're laughing, drinking, talking about guys, kissing, how we all wanted to Marry John Travolta and why we each thought we would make him a better wife than anybody else, blah blah..No drugs involved but we were all, for a bunch of 14 year olds, getting pretty buzzed. We were a good bunch, though, just trying to have a little fun!

Then two girls wanted to go into the adjacent bathroom to do "The Bloody Mary" thing. You know, where you look into the mirror and say three times, or just keep saying..Bloody Mary. I don't know; I said, I'm not going to do that. No, I'm not chicken, I just think it's dumb...We were all in one small upstairs bedroom that had a high ceiling..and we had put up, for some reason, balloons and streamers. Well, now it was about 10 p.m. and the two girls were in the Bathroom going *Bloody Mary*...well, they got to the second Bloody Mary and started both Shrieking for dear life. I thought they were just faking or whatever, but when they ran back into the bedroom, all of the balloons began popping in sequence...the streams fell down from the ceiling...and the lights went out.:eusa_whistle:. Everybody is screaming but we don't know why. Susan is looking really scared and like this has occurred before. We turn the light switch back on and have all sobered up by now and decide to get into our p.j.'s and go to bed. It's about 10:30. We turn the lights out and say let's try to get some sleep .We're all giggling except Susan. Our sleeping bags are scattered on the floor, and there is a small, single bed in the room, that for whatever reason, no one wanted to sleep on.*Quit Touching me, Lesbo* and *Oh Sh*t, I just peed my pants..'cos the Devvvillll is out there* and saying stuff like that. I drift to sleep....until Somebody is shaking the heck out of me. According to the clock radio, it said 12:21. Oh Holy Jesus! Did you hear That..Did You Hear That????..What The? Oh my God, where's it coming from?!! Wake Up Elisabeth! Wake the F**k Up!..I woke up and looked around..

Susan's family were devout Irish Catholics, and every girl in the room was Catholic(ok, some non-practicing)..One was clutching her crucifix. They all looked petrified.

I was quickly voted to play the part of James Brolin in The Amityville Horror (which, is actually not that scary, but a good movie)..mainly get the Heck out of Bed in my Underwear and find out What That Noise Was. So, as the only Lutheran/Buddhist/Libertarian/Non-annointed person in the room, I was going to go Find Out What It Was Making The Noise.:cowboy:. What Noise? I asked? Very James Brolin like already, you know, trying to say..Look, Go back to sleep..It's only you're imagination, etc. "That crack, crack, pop noise..It's coming from downstairs..and Susan locked all the doors." Susan was like "Yeah, yeah, I locked all the doors." Oh my Gosh, this meant I would have to Go Downstairs. I actually was freaked out by the balloon popping thing..and I just didn't like the way this evening was turning out. Some brave girl behind me with a flashlight said like *I'll cover you* or something that sounded like it was from a police show....Ok....so I start sown the stairs and get about halfway and already notice something is different. The Whole downstairs Living Room area is aglow..and I can hear soft crackling noises. I slowly take each step carefully, but I already know that sound. I turn the corner, and sure enough, there is a fire going pretty steadily in the Fireplace. I had seen it lain earlier that afternoon. I guess Susan's parents had laid it with all the paper and wood before they left. I even remember asking her about it. I asked why is there a fire ready to go in summer? And she replied, well, my parents like to have a fire when they get back from a trip, yeah, even in Summer it makes them feel cosy. Well, this fire was going alright, and the point is that we 10 or 11 13 year old girls were and had been the only ones in the House, the doors were locked, and it was an upper middle class neighborhood in the '70's (there were no hobos or anything).I knew we didn't light it and all of a sudden got Real Scared.:helpp: :blink: . I wave of fear swept over me.

I didn't know what to think..but I just had a feeling that it wasn't a* real good idea* for a party of 10 or so pre-pubescent, pubescent girls to be alone in this place for, um, some reason. I think the Scariest Thing was that the fire was not some Demonically Blazing Inferno, where I saw faces in the Flames ..or anything like that. It was just a crackling-away cosy type typical fire...but what was weird was that it was not freshly lit, it had been going for some time, but still stready and strong. What the H*ll was going here???

How to get everybody out of the House calmly. I knew we had to Leave. That much was clear.Never Directly Menaced or Threatened, it was just better for all concerned if we left. Immediately. I went back upstairs and Everybody was crying. Susan was shaking like a leaf..and saying *I'm Sorry..I should have said something..I just, I just..*

Susan._.What Happened Here??_

Well, there was this lady who lived here, a Catholic, who Died without the Last Rights.

Ok, I'm not Catholic, but my Grandfather was and I know this is somehow not a good thing.

Susan:_ Yeah, and, and she Died in this very House..in this very Room..on that..(_pointing to the Empty single bed in the middle of the room)_ Very Bed!!!!!! :scared: _

Elisabeth:

_*That's It!!!! Everybody Out of the House!!*!!:scream3::scream3::aaa::aaa::undwech:_

So we all going running out of the house, screaming like Terradachtlyles, each girl screaming even louder as she sees the fire roaring, out onto the Street at about 12:30am.

Two friends are so scared they just keep running, saying something about going to Mc Donald's, which is 4 blocks away and closed at that time anyway.

A neighbor obviously heard us and called 911 or whatever. Within a few minutes, a Fire Engine came screeching up...demanding to know What all the Fuss was about...and If anybody was hurt..No One of Us would go Back into the House. But what were we going to say? That the place was Haunted? There was a Ghost of a Dead Catholic Woman inside, trying to get us? At age 13-14, we all just kept saying *please don't tell our parents, we'll be in soo much trouble*. By now, several neighbors have been rousted from their beds with angry looks on their faces, demanding to know what's going on and concerned that we young girls have been assaulted or something. Christine, Susan's sister, only 5 houses away, never showed up throughout the whole thing.

Our parents came to pick us up, and most of us got grounded or something. I don't remember. Susan told her parents what happened. She claimed they did not believe her and got mad at her for starting their fire. When they found out Christine had gone off to her b/f's however, they really hit the roof. I think they forbid her to date until she was 30 or something. While they claimed not to believe Susan and her story, they nevertheless sold the House very soon after that....with little or no explanation....

Bwa ha ha!!!!!!edro:.

So even though today I can rationalize the fact that probably it was a draught that ignited a still warm spark from the last embers from the last fire that the family had..?? That we were just hormonal young girls with way too active imaginations and paranoid notions...

For me, at 13, it was one of the scariest things I had (have) ever witnessed. Although it was never clear that what was inside the house meant any of us harm, and who knows, was maybe some sort of protective force, if you believe in such things...It concerned me at the time.

The End. :wassatt:



Thank you for reading!!! Like I said, I've never told a soul about this...!!

Please, If you feel like it or are just plain bored,

Tell Yours!!!! I know I'm not alone here!!Remember, has had to have happened..and no real Freaky Stuff!!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 7, 2006)

Holy crap Elisabeth! That's insane! I've never done Bloody Mary for fear of what could possibly happen... I've heard too many Ouija board stories that I'd believe in Bloody Mary (yes, I'm still dumb &amp; naive at times)! I do have one ghost story, that's real... Honest to goodness real... I'll tell it in a few, I promise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh please do!! I love it!!!:vogel:


----------



## han (Dec 7, 2006)

i want to hear ghost stories too. i dont have none to share


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 7, 2006)

Bloody Mary....I always thought that was a joke. However I remember the movie Candyman when they would stand infront of the mirror and repeat his name over and over....I never had the nerve to try it though....call me chicken.


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 7, 2006)

I've tried candyman, nothing.

Bloodymary, Nothing.

Something about a boucning baby, nothing.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 7, 2006)

My God, what a scary as hell story!!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 7, 2006)

haha me too, wouldn't try candyman either!!! :scared:


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 7, 2006)

ok my best friend told me this, i wasnt there but i believe her cuz she told me the next morning it happened. two of my friends judith and erica had met these guys and decided to go to the mountains (which are kinda close by where i live, san bernardino county) anyway they go up to the mountains and then park by the road but theres like a flat part that goes into the woods so you can actually walk off the road a ways where no one would see you but you can still look at the road, so my firend judith and her guy stay in the car and my other frine erica and her guy get off and go sit on this huge rock. making out or what ever. so their up there for a bout an hour or so when my friend judith says erica and her guy start banging on the car door like crazy!!!! so they open the door they run inside and tell them "f_cken go!!!!" so judith and her guy are like wtf!!! so as their going back down the mountain, erica and her guy starts telling them that they were making out when they noticed this old guy looking thru the car window!!! and that they started yelling at him like what the f__K does he want? but he doesnt even turn around at them!!! and he kept going around and around the car just looking thru the window!!! so by this time their cuzzing him out so when he gets around to the side of the car thats facing the road, he doesnt come back around anymore!!! and thats when erica and her guy run like f_cken crazy to the car!!! and the weird thing about this is that judith and her guy never saw a damn thing!!!! and i asked judith if they were drinking or tweaking but erica didnt tweak and they both saw it!!! i was soooooo glad i didnt go with them!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 7, 2006)

That's messed up Diana! That would definitely freak me out! Okay, here's my story as promised... Nothing too great LOL!

I used to live with Cyera's godmother and her two sons and one daughter. They kind of took me in when I was pregnant with Cyera, and didn't move back home. Anywho! For X-Mas of 1998, my boyfriend (Cyera's godmother's son ~ Got that? LOL) got me a Gone With the Wind 3000-piece puzzle. We were taking a break from working on it, and decided to watch some TV.

Out of nowhere, the cats all stopped playing or woke up, the hair stood up on their backs, they arched, and all bolted upstairs! We were like, "WTF?!" Then we start to hear this sound from the chimney, almost like a cross between an owl hooting and a train whistle. Now, the wind wasn't blowing, no trains were running ATM, and the chimney was closed anyway. We disregarded it, but were still freaked given the way the cats acted.

That seemed to be about all that happened... The motion sensor has always gone off randomly, but we figured it was the tails from the cats when they went up the stairs or jumped in the air upstairs. I should mention, my friend bought the house in September, and I moved in in November, so we basically all moved in at the same time.

A few months later, we told Jean what happened while driving to Target. She almost slammed on the brakes, and asked, "Are you sure that happened?" We told her, "Yeah!" So proceeds to tell us, about the same time that happened, she would wake up in the middle of the night because she heard someone in the garage playing pool. She'd go downstairs, and as soon as she turned on the light to the garage, the sounds would stop. The pool balls weren't moving, and no one was in the garage. This apparently went on for about two weeks before she said a prayer, and then everything just ceased!

The weirdest part, is this all happened when I was severely depressed. So, maybe it was someone from my family who had passed trying to cheer me up... Who knows?!

*BUT! * Last X-Mas, I could've sworn we had a ghost... When I would be up super late doing homework or wasting time online, I would hear strange noises. Like someone whispering, or someone walking around. But everyone would be sound asleep.

I confessed to my "aunt" about it, and she said she believed in ghosts. The next day she proceeds to tell me while she was up playing on my PC, she saw someone walk past the bedroom the PC was in. She got up, and walked to the doorway. Saw a gentleman in black pants and a white button-down shirt sitting on the sofa watching TV. She said something to him, and he got up and walked into our bedroom... But the door never opened or shut! Whoever he was stood about 6' and looked (from her description), like my grandfather...

I kinda wondered about her story because she never told her neighbor, and she tells her neighbor EVERYTHING! Regardless as to whether or not she actually saw something, I went ahead and said a prayer since I was still hearing weird noises and feeling like someone was walking or whispering... Never had another problem after that! WEIRD! Ain't it?

BTW, I have two other stories if you want them LOL! These didn't happen to me, but one happened to my friend I mentioned in the first story, and the other happened to my mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley (Dec 7, 2006)

Elisabeth and makeupfreak, that is freaky. I have my own ghost story.

When I was 20, I had a friend who just lived on the outskirts of the city in a nice bungalow that wasn't that old. She claimed the lights would flicker and the framed photos on the wall would turn upside down. So one night after having fun at the bar, I headed back to her place since it was so late. She said I could sleep in her sisters old bedroom in the basement. It was summer, hot and they didn't have AC. So I left the blankets off of me and just started to go into a daze. My eyes were closed but I was almost fully awake. Suddenly I felt someone or something sit on the bed, you know how when you sit on a bed, it sinks in a bit. My eyes were closed but I was thinking what the.. I thought it can't be my friend, it wouldn't be her parents, I hope it is not some nut. I suddenly felt the covers being pulled up towards me slowly. I thought I have to look, opened my eyes quickly and saw a flash of light disappear. I jumped out of bed and headed into the rec room and leapt onto the couch. I guess my friend heard me and came downstairs. I told her what happened and she looked shocked. She said when her older sister lived at home the same thing happened to her. She figured it was her grandmother who had passed away and maybe she is just trying to be motherly. After that I didn't stay over, was sort of freaky.

My second freaky story, but not a ghost tale..

I was snorkeling in Hawaii, having a grand old time, bright sunny day, anyways I happened to look right down at the sandy bottom and noticed a shadow in the water, below me. I felt a little uneasy and suddenly a sharks head appeared.:undwech: I thought oh my... the shark came upwards and starting swimming about 15 feet away from me. Thank goodness it wasn't a tiger shark. Some type of small reef shark. I just headed towards shore slowly, but suddenly my fear went away. It just swam along beside me, minding it's own business. I had a underwater camera, but I think I was so shocked, I couldn't move my arms and didn't want to make sudden moves. As quickly as it appeared, it disappeared over the reef. I told the lifeguard and she had no worries, just a little bugger she said.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 7, 2006)

Scaryist thing I remember was being about 7ys old and waking up and a man was crawling threw my bedroom window.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 7, 2006)

OMG! Did he leave, did you scream, wake your parents up?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 7, 2006)

i did the bloody mary thing once when i was in elementary school, i swear to god i saw something in the mirror in my bedroom (it was dark).

and to be honest, since then i havent been able to look into a mirror when the room is dark. and im 22.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok! my turn...

It was during my high school years, (don't remember exactly how old I was, lol) and I was invited to sleep over at my best friend Alma's house.

Anyways, we're being girls, staying up talking and watching late night tv.

the way her house was set up, was there's kitchen (separated by walls), and when you walk out of the kitchen, you see tv area to the left, dining area in the center, and living room area to the right. (All the spaces in one HUGE area, basically). Then there's a hallway past the dining room area that leads to the bedrooms and bathrooms in the house.

Anyways, Alma lived with her mom and her grandma, and they're the sweetest people you could ever meet! So while watching tv, we see a figure walking out from the hallway from the bedroom and walk into kitchen. We didn't think anything of it, and she said it was her grandma.

A few minutes later, her grandma comes out of the kitchen, then starts to walk slowly back to the bedroom hallway. So Alma said something to her grandma,

and she didn't replay anything back. So we were like, what the hell? and looked up, and... IT"S NOT HER GRANDMA!!!! :scared2:

the hairs were standing on back of our arms and legs, and this ghostly figure stood what, about 15ft away from us, then slowly disappeared. We were so scared, that we didn't sleep that night, and didn't dare go into the bedroom either.

The next morning, we told the story to her mom and her gradma, and they told us that the previous owner of the house was an old lady (about the same age as her grandma) and that she died in the house.

Needless to say, I never slept over there after that.

Another ghostly encounter:

I was about 6 years old, back in Korea. My parents worked until late evening hours (i'd say like 9pm) and so I was usually alone at the apartment till my parents came home.

I distinctively remember seeing a ghost dressed like the undertaker/death (classic korean costume and everything) that used to stand and stare at me at the entrance of the house (like you're about to go outside, you stand in the hallway, and he's standing there, blocking the door!) :5:

I've seen him several times, and after that I always used to wait for my parents in the playground in front of the apartment building until they came home

Last unexplained incidence:

It was about 7 years ago, my family was living in this apartment building that was towered by two taller buildings. So it was always shaded, even during the brightest times of the day.

No one else in my family experienced this, but whenever I was alone in the house, I used to hear a sound, like a metal hook being dragged against a concerete floor. I heard this noise coming from the bathroom. This used to freak me out! and I used to leave lights on EVERYWHERE around the house whenever I was alone.

My mom's friend and her husband (he does some sort of psychic/spiritual stuff) from Korea came to visit. And my parents let the couple sleep in their master bedroom one night. The next morning, they were asking us if anything weird has been going on in the house. I told them my story, and my mom's friend's husband said, "I was on the verge of falling asleep, and I saw a figure trying to get on the bed to sleep right next to me. I yelled at the figure, and it went away."

And then he looked at me, and said, "doesn't your shoulder hurt?"

I'm like WTF?! Yes, I always felt pain on my right shoulder and the area around the scapula (the shoulder blade), and I tried to rotate it all the time. How did he know that? He told me that he saw 2 spirits attached to my back. This was weird, not to mention freaky!!!

He did some massage for me on my shoulders, and the pain subsided over a few weeks.

My father has diabetes and he used to have really bad muscle spasm attacks at night, and I had a similar thing too, but not as often. But after my mom's friend's visit, we were spooked out, plus the apartment was raising the rent too high, so they decided to move. It was much bigger, and had tons of light.

Maybe another weird coincidence, but my father and I haven't had any scary muscle spasms since. :icon_eek:


----------



## mintesa (Dec 7, 2006)

i love this thread, i have to read all stories first, then i will have some to say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh my god your stories are giving me GOOSEBUMPS all over, even my legs, i will keep on reading.

ok i have so many i will post little each day:sheep:

i have moved a lot and the worst experiences i had in the philippines, its full of weird stuff.

anyway i start with a story of my mom. this happened in *germany*.

my mom went away with her friend and when she came back it was as if she has seen a ghost.

she told me they were driving, there was this tree beside the road (i hate those 1 trees near a road people drive into for some reason and get killed they should just cut them) then all in a sudden the car went off the road driving towards the tree. my mom got so scared, she looks at her friend and her friend is stearing the stearing wheel like crazy. *BUT *my mom also sees a pair of huge hairy hands grabbing the steering wheel. this happened all really fast, and somehow her friend made it to not crash into the tree. they drive back into the road. her friend saw the hands too. the only question is were those hands trying to help them or not?

so a story that happened to me in the philippines.

we (me and my friends) are in this beach hotel, they also have a pool. so we decide to go to the pool. the pool had a really deep part for some reason. we swim around in it. my friend a little further away starts drowning. so i swim to her, take a deep breath, dive down to lift her up. i start walking having her on top of me to the side of the pool where she can hold onto. i am under water. we reach the side, she is safe. i want to dive up too, i am out of air. but the minute i wanna jump up to air, something starts grabbing me all over. like 5 hands. just pulling me down. i remember seeing a little girl under water in pink. but just for 1 second when i opened my eyes under water, not sure thought blurry. i fight like crazy! i wonder, where is my friend she is not helping me. i fight and fight, i can hear the water going crazy around me. somehow i make it. i see people starring at me, some people who were on land that walked up near. my bathing suit has been pulled down, my boobs are showing.

i kept out of that pool until the end of vacation. i didnt go near it in the night!

i still have time to write another story before i go to bed.

my moms xbf's home place was somewhere on an island out in the nowhere in the philippines. we took a boat, then we took a bus ride of 8 hours, through creepiest mountain roads ever. it was all just unpaved roads on a mountain high. i was so scared to fall and had my eyes open all the time.

i saw so many strange things i cant even remember all. the people in the bus where from there, so they just acted like nothing was happening on the mountain jungle.

i saw trees, with huge yellow leaves, then all in a sudded the leaves became the most beautiful birds, i couldnt even stare at them they were too beautiful looking like a blurshimmeryellowglooming feathered creatures, they all flew to the other side of the road as the buss drove by. the minute they landed on a tree again , they became leaves. i was freaked out! i thought i was imagining things.

then on a mountain i saw a coffin, in the middle of nowhere, there was a cuffin on a mountain, white with gold borders.

i saw the weirdest thing on this trip, mostly like fairy things, like you see on TV. strange butterflies, birds, rivers, it was wounderful but i was scared!


----------



## han (Dec 8, 2006)

does this count i saw a pissoff ghost in tyler's thread


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 8, 2006)

OK...I'm freaked out. I have goosebumps everywhere too. :dong:

These stories are good. I don't have any of my own to share.

I remember hearing about Bloody Mary back in elementary school but I never tried it.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 8, 2006)

I could never do the bloody mary or candyman thing when I was a kid. Way too scared. Just as well because I've had so many paranormal experiences anyway. Don't even too much get scared- just pray and pray.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 8, 2006)

OKAY! I have 2 to tell y'all - one was scary always and one was scary then and happy now. I know they are long - but I promise they are gooood haha!

The first one:

My friend Laura and I were in a little town within our town named Greenwood. Well on the road (that is a two lane with noone ever on in) out there is this section on the road with a really low overpass and about half a mile that is nearly un-lighted at night. Well we were there visiting a friend, Sam, and he got to telling us this story about this couple that had died from a wreck that was right there past the overpass.

Well apparently the man died instantly and the woman was taken away and died in the hospital. We thought that was pretty creepy and just so happens we went to go home and it was night time.

So we are coming up to that section and right before we get to the overpass and there was a small patch of - what I would call - fog. But it was like...small...you could see all sides of it, Laura saw it too...weird...but we didn't think anything of it. So we pass the over pass (it's creepy anyways, right?) and then I see something that looks like a man in all white, white skin - but transparent standing next to a yellow "Curve coming up" sign with his arm out. Well I would say it was my imagination running wild but I went to jerk my head to Laura and she jerked at the EXACT same time and both say in sync "Ohmahgod". I asked what she saw and she explained it exactly as I saw it. So I look right after into my review mirror and tap my breaks for more light - NOTHING THERE. I was FREAKING OUT...and we had another like 10 miles before home.

Well I looked over to talk to Laura (best best best friend at the time) about how effed up we were and she like screamed SO loud and jumps away from me...all we were doing was talking. So I asked her what and she said that in the middle of talking my face looked nothing like me - and it was for a split second. So I start crying and she starts crying - it was all bad. I have NEVER gone on that road before - even in the day light.

(Keep in mind I am not freaked out, like real time...after reading those and thinking about that HAHA)

The second one:

My parents divorced when I was about 4 years old and my mom ended up being the one to move out. Well we moved into some apartments - and the very first night of staying there, my sister and I had the same room, I saw a man in the furthest corner from me...couldn't see a face do to the fact he was wearing a hat and was just tucked away in a long black coat with his arms crossed. Well of course I didn't want to even scream in fear he was bad. Well if I were to move it looked as though he would squat down. I am 4 ahhhh! So it was about a weel after seeing him every night that he was gone. I was so glad I stopped seeing that - it was scary.

Well then that lease was up and we ended up moving again - new apartment...Ashley (my sister) and I still sharing a room. Low and behold - for about a week I see the man again. Saw way he was before. I was like - freaking out. I was trying to tell myself to NOT have such a crazy imagination.

We ended up moving again and the SAME EXACT THING...I am not kidding people. So I am seariously like never wanting to relocate again. Well while we are living there - my now step-dad ends up moving in. THE NIGHT he moves in the man is there agian. But this time only one night. We ended up moving agian and each time that man was never ever there again.

Well that is untill I moved out at 19 by myself into an apartment. Seriously - first week...he was there. I could not believe it. But now it was just me and my roommate - so it was a little more scary for me.

I end up talking to someone about it one day that has studied this stuff as well as phyco therapy or whatever...and I came to the conclusion - and she agrees: It was simply my guardian angel and I was just able to see him. He knew we slept in the dark so he wore black and covered his face to blend in. He squated down when I moved to "hide" so that I would not be scared by him. He was there the day that I stopped living with my dad in the house. He stayed a week to make sure I was safe there and then I no longer needed him. He came back the day my step-dad moved in to make sure it was okay and never came back because he knew all was well after that. He appeared again when I was without a man again to make sure I was safe. I have never seen him agian.

Now that I think about it - that's the only thing it could be! But now I am scared to move anywhere else without my step-dad or dad there because he may be there again, even though I am almost sure that's what he was - it's scary to see him.

Okay I am done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Satin (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG these stories are really scary and I am read the rest in the morning bcos my hubby is not with me now and I am really scared sitting alone!


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 8, 2006)

wow so scary!

more please!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 8, 2006)

I shouldn't be reading these in the dark alone...I'm going to go cuddle with alex in bed now lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 8, 2006)

BTW - everyone else has had awesome stories!! I am scared - but it's in an OK way haha!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 8, 2006)

i like almost dont want to read them...but then i do!! lol!!

perfectmistake your story totally freaked me out about your friend seeing a different face on you for a split second!!!! im still trippin'!!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 8, 2006)

ME TOO!! I was so scared when she told me...it still freaks me out haha!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 8, 2006)

Well crap....the coffee maker just came on and scared the hell out of me. To answer your question, yes I screamed like hell and he crawled back out and took off. Mom didn't believe me till she went to the window and pushed on the screen and it had been unscrewed from the outside. There was only one screw still in place. She freaked after she realized I wasn't dreaming. It was hot in the middle of summer but I never opened that window again and always kept the blinds pulled and drapes shut.


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh, I am lovin these!!! Yes, Aquilah, we want more, you gave us some appetizers, now we want the main course!!! :glasses: .

Diana, I honestly thought you were going to say they saw Sasquatch or something!!..and it's all good if it's second hand, doesn't matter!!:yey:

Shelley, what you had is very common and is also known as an old hag experience. You can google it. It is the sensation of someone sitting on your bed or on you..and then variations thereof...I hear they can be pretty intense..yikes!

Retro, ...Double Yikes!!!!

Ashley, girl, you are actually not alone. Only I only *saw*mine once. She was a hella scary looking woman with curlers!! WTF?? Anyway, Her role was never clear to me until many years later. You see, I only saw her once, when I was sleeping in my cousin's bed. My cousin lived in Oregon, and I never figured out why she was always insistent upon me sleeping with her in her bed; no hanky-panky or nothing. Well, it turns out, years, years, later, I found out, that would be the only time her father did not molest her was when, you know, I was in there with her. The danger must have been somewhat serious, because she was strong enough for me to see her, like yours, in a dark room. Hella Cool, but yeah, hella scary, too.

tadzio..Freaky and cool about your mom's boyfriend. Did you ever see the guy barring the door again? Was he a regular? Or just that one time?

jeansguy...that is for Real Scary!!! Was he a hobo? A loony? Did you ever find out who the heck he was?? Were you ever able to sleep in the dark after that??

Anna...crazy about the hands!! I'd say they were meant to help...after all, your mom and her friend are still here; and if they were meant, not to help, well, they didn't succeed!!

Um, yes, han, the ghost in Tyler's thread does count. Where is Tyler by the way? I'm counting on him for some good ones..C'mon, han! Don't you have any besides the Tyler's ghost? Even ones that you've heard second-hand? Remember, it doesn't have to be first hand

Thanks you guys..I'm having so much fun! and yeah, post as many times as you can....


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm loving this thread!!! scary stories freak me out, but i guess it's curiosity?

(hope it doesn't kill me though.. lol)

haha, the guy that came to visit actually that was my mom's friend's hubby (now I need to check my story again to see if I confused anyone else).

As for that undertaker guy, I saw him several times but I didn't see him again after we moved. It was really scary, but also thank god he didn't follow me into my room... lol

and I've heard other stories about the undertaker in korea, if you see him, that usually means that either you or someone you love is going to die! ::shudder::

My grandfather passed away, not around that time, but about a year or so later...


----------



## mintesa (Dec 8, 2006)

PerfectMistake, that guardian angel thing was creepy. that means mine is sitting somewhere but i cant see him...

i ones while i was sleeping, turning around with my hands above the head i felt a foot over my head. and i was like "waaaaaaaaaa". so i got myself thinking it might have been my guardian angel flying over my head.

when i got into a car accident, when i was little, there was this really good man on a motorcycle. he carried me out of the car. and was with me all the time until the ambulance came. he also went to my moms house to tell her. but she was scared and didnt open the door until the police came. then i saw this man one more time, and he gave me a puppet. i never saw him again after that, just disapeared. he never wanted to give us his address or phone number or whole name.

Thanx for the link and the scientific explanation. i always thought my dead grandma wanted to choke me.

this is what happened.

i fall asleep on my bed. then i wake up i hear my mom and her friend talking. i want to open my eyes but i cant. i wanna stand up I CANT. i see my grandma laughing at me, evil laughter at the end of my bed, while my eyes are closed. i feel getting choked, so i try moving. I CANT...

finally i manage to throw the pillow down the bed, and roll off the bed.

im awake all in shock... i dont tell anyone. just doesnt sound right when your dead grandma wants to choke you.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 8, 2006)

some scarry stuff here...


----------



## mintesa (Dec 8, 2006)

so i still have a lots of stories.

so this is the Aswang story from the philippines. they beleive in this creature. its even on wikipedia. here

this is a human, who gets wings in the night, and devides its body, leaving the lower body behind, while it flies around to eat on pregnant women mostly. when he transforms into an aswang it is a painful process. and when you find his lower body somewhere, you have to put salt on it. so he cannot merge into it anymore.... and will die on sunlight when he hasnt come into human form.

i had 2 encounters with aswang.

first, two encounters same thing.... at night i wake up. i can totally hear something fly around the house! huge wings. i can hear it since the houses int he philippines are just made of thin wood, and the windows are screens only. i freeze. i remember the aswang. i think it must be one. flies many circles around, making weird noises. and then bumps into somewhere, i can hear it fall on the ground. it flies away.

happened to me 2 times in different houses.

2nd encounter with aswang.

i still didnt really beleive in it. anyway, we are outside, its pitch black dark. its around 8pm. we are fetching water from the wel. then all in a sudden, something on the roof of the house makes this HUGE NOISE, i have NEVER heard in my life. it just GOES DEEP INSIDE MY EARS! like kkkkriiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkiiiiiiiiiiiik!

thats the sound of the Aswang! My friend who is further away from the entrance door, starts running like crazy. i start running, she runs faster than me. this thing keeps on making noises... we run like crazy to make it.

my mom hears it from inside the house, and meets us in the entrance door. we all know its the aswang. my mom gets the crucifix. we close the doors. and stayed inside. until the next day.

i just read the link on wikipedia about the aswang, im getting goosebumps, i stopped reading it.

Im waiting when to start my creepiest stories.

well how about now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

these all happened in my friend's grandma's house, and im NEVER going back there. EVER! i just slept more nights over there than i should, since i didnt wanna be home with my mom and her crazy BF.

anyway:

*Lolang house story 1*

this house has always been creppy to me. its just hell creepy. there is a priest who doesnt wanna go in it. the front door is closed. every one enters from the back. the front door entrance is creepy. a darkest oldest staircase going upstairs. and at the end of the stairs is an altar with mama mary put in glas, and little red lights around her. so mama mary is glowing red in the end of the stairs!!!! (i will tell later why this stair case entrance is always closed)

in the phils, we wash our clothes by hand near the water wel. me and my friend are washing. everyone always goes to sleep like 9pm. so at 1130pm we are the only ones left in the jungle garden and the water wel. we are about to finish. the chicken walks by us. its around 10 meters away from the water wel. for some reason we are tired and stare at the chicken. it starts making upset noises. all in a sudden something sucks the chicken up into the air. the chicken is trying to fly the other way, but something is sucking it the other way. turned out it was the water wel, it ended up in there. so we try to safe it, and somehow manage to rescue the chicken.

we are freeked and hurry up.

*Lolang house story 2 the closed staircase entrance*

my friends sister just had a baby. it was sick, (they just moved into their grandmas house, temporarily) so no one really said anything about the staircase. my friends decided to go out of the house that way anyway, to avoid the dogs from the baby.

she is going down the stairways with her baby in the arms. VERY CAREFULL since its such a creepy staircase. it just gives you goosebumps starring at it.

she also holds on to the sides.

they both fall down the staircase, she holds her baby with both hands. nothing happened to both of them, thanx to god.

my friend tells us, a hand held onto her foot while she was walking down, and pulled her, thats how she was able to fall.

these stairs are sooo creepy since the part below and behind the stairs is not finished yet. its just like a black empty room behind the stairs, its just hallow!

after that no one of us used those stairs. and the mama mary statue glowing in red always freaked me out.


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 8, 2006)

Theese are intresting!


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 9, 2006)

I have chills and it's mega hot here today!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 9, 2006)

*Lolang house story 3* The Kapre

Here is a link about the Kapre

So the Kapre is a big black man that lives in the trees and smokes cigarres. when he approaches humans you can smell piss smell.

My friend just had a baby, she was in the hospital. so me and her sister went to sleep in her bed instead. (there was no other place and we always slept on the floor in the living room)

so we went to bed around 12pm, all other people in the house always went to sleep 9pm. we turn off the lights. after like a minute, we smell cigarre smoke from the window. (the window is screen and the bed is just beside the window.) its getting stronger and stronger. and then we smell piss smell, getting really strong! and we hold each others hands whispering, "is that a kapre?". I start crying coz im so scared, and this thing is comming into the window, through the screen and then stands on the foot of the bed. Making noises! like, super deep voice "uuuuuuuaaaaaaooooooiyaaaaaooooooooowaaaaoooo" so we start parying our father. like 5 times, then it all stops. we wait for 5 more minutes. and then turn on the lights. i couldnt sleep that night even though the lights were on. my friend sleeps like a rock, so i shoock her every 5 minutes coz i was so scared to be awake alone.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 9, 2006)

These are intense...I don't have any good stories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have some stories, but they're not that cool


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey - my name is Alex ::gives a fake growl::!! HAHA My sister is named Ashley (She is PinkRibbons on here). Don't worry - I get it more time than you know, hehe. Just wanted to let you know ::kisses::


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 9, 2006)

Theese are great!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

wow. i love these stories!

anna, those stories are freakin' SCARY!

i've never experienced anything like that at all, thank god!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 9, 2006)

wow anna, your stories (especially the one about aswang) gave me goosebumps all over!!! :scared:

I've had similar thing too (also my sister), I don't get it much anymore (thank god), but it's like you're semi-awake, and you feel the weight on you, like somebody siting on you and trying to choke you or something... You're frozen, can't move even though you're trying everything you can! Sometimes I felt like someone was trying to forcefully pull on my teeth. I've never heard any weird noises or anything, but I remember seeing lights, like that of the headlights of the car, really intense and zooming in on me. some people told me that it's a ghost... ::shudder::

Another story...

An ex-coworker of mine moved to this one house a couple of years before she started working at my old job. She woke up one night to go to the bathroom, and she was kind of semi-awake, anyways, she was walking back to the bedroom, and she saw...

A ghostly figured lady (with long black hair and wearing all white) sitting on her bed (where she was sleeping!) next to her hubby!!! Her husband was in deep sleep, and she stood there, stunned, then she closed her eyes and when she opened them, the ghost was gone. She didn't think too hard over it and went back to bed.

Not too long after (a couple of months), she started to get really sick.. and no one really knew why... Even her doctor said that everything seemed fine. She always felt pain in her chest, which never subsided, even with painkillers...

She remembered that night seeing the ghost, sitting on HER side of bed, and decided to move. after she moved to a new place, she never had that chest pain again!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 10, 2006)

oh men thats creepy! i have similar story.

my dad ones fell deeply in love with that a woman, now his x.

anyway, he gave her my grandmoms rings. my grandmom is dead. they broke up, and he was soooo sad about the rings. he was like "damn what the hell did i do"

time went by, and he has a new GF the one he is with now. so they go out on a date, and exit door number 1 of the building. while his GF is facing door number 1, door number 2 opens and his x comes, and he sees her drop something into his post box. he didnt make a fuzz since his now GF is so super jelous.

so when he was alone he opened the box, found a letter and his rings! he was so happy, then he started reading the letter. his xGF was telling him that she had been sick since they broke up. no body knew what and no one could explain it. she was very sick, and after a year of being sick she went to a psychic. he told her my grandma was angry and wants her to bring the rings back to my dad! so that is what she did...

my dad got another letter after, saying that she was fine now and she hasnt been sick since.

my dad told me this when i visited him when i was 20 (i live in iceland he in germany) my guest room had a huge face picture of my grandma, at the foot of my bed. thanks to dad's story i couldnt sleep at all! i was so scared. he also said, so i guess its true, things like jewelry of a woman should stay within the family.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 10, 2006)

wow! great stories.

keep them coming!!!


----------



## Lia (Dec 10, 2006)

Your grandma seems to be a very jealous person...

I don't have any creepy-horror-movie-like stories, but i got once caught in the middle of a robbery on a convenience store.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 10, 2006)

oh my god! i wanna hear that story! i mean thats scary! i only ones got cought in the middle of a bus drivers fight and some guy storming in the bus with a baseballbat . i was soooo scared. but nothing happened the guy just left after all. they were just shouting at each other.


----------



## charish (Dec 10, 2006)

well i have had more than enough scary moments. one of them was when i was a kid, some friends and i were into the ouji board too and we were all together one night for one of my friend's b-day party's. they wanted to do the bell witch, i was too scared to since other things had been already been happening. they went to the bathroom and the next thing i know is they're all running out screaming. one of them left her hair tie in there and didn't want to go back by herself( they saw something in the mirror) so i went with her and for a short moment with the light on i saw the mirror black and then it faded back to normal. we use to play mind games while playing with the ouji board to make sure the other person wasn't moving it. and i know that it was real, b/c one night we we playing it (a few yrs. later) with someone else and she was saying that she didn't believe in it. well with our hands on it, it started going around in a circle really fast. i thought it was my other friend(the same girl who had the birthday). she took her hand off and i coulndn't stop it, it scared me so i let go and it flew off the board. it felt like someone else was holding it and making it go in a circle. i haven't touched one in yrs. too many scary things have happened. it may seem like a fun thing but whether you believe in the devil or not you're playing with evil doing it and allowing it to come into your life.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 10, 2006)

OKay, Anna's stories officially freaked me the hell out! I don't think I even want to ever visit the Phillipines now! OMG! That's just too much for me! LOL!

Okay, I promised more stories, and I've actually thought of more LOL!

*Story 1 - Happened to my mom*

My grandmother owned this pretty big house, and it basically only had two bedrooms. They ended up adding two bedrooms in the basement, but I'm not 100% sure when this happened. I should mention, to date, the house is well over 100 years old.

Anyway! My mom was probably a teenager, and was sleeping on the roll-away bed in the living room. Now, off the living room is the small foyer where the coat stand is. My mom wakes up in the middle of the night, and the coat stand isn't a coat stand! It's her grandmother! Slowly approaching her. I'm not sure what my mom did, but she said the next time she looked, everything was normal. Not too scary, but my mom (nor I once she told me this story) could ever look at the coat stand without getting cold chills, and that's in broad daylight even!

*Story 2 - My old roommate*

I worked with a lady at a hair salon (my first job ever). When I moved out of the apartment I shared with Cyera's dad and our two roommates, I went to stay at her house. (My mom wouldn't let me move back home unless I had an abortion - that was how she felt THEN).

Anyway, Lynn told me one night she woke up and saw her rocking chair moving. But, her daughter was in bed, I wasn't living there yet, and her dogs were outside. She noticed an elderly lady in the rocking chair, which freaked her out. Next time she looked, the lady was gone!

She told her mom about it, and described the lady in 100% exact detail. Well, this then freaks her mom out because Lynn has just described her own grandmother who she'd never even seen a picture of! Her mom showed her pics, and Lynn said, "Yep! That's who I saw!" How freakin' weird is that?!

*Story 3 - My old roommate (again)*

Lynn had a slightly stormy relationship with a wonderful man... She just seemed to get irritated over little things and wanna break up with him. Well, about two weeks after they get married, she wants an annulment.

Unfortunately, on Terry's way home with his two daughters, he's ran off the road (on purpose). He died instantly, one daughter ended up with a lacerated liver from the seatbelt, and the other daughter ended up in a full body cast. So, of course Lynn feels horrible now! Cause they've barely been married for a month, and she was just about ready to file an annulment!

Well, one day Lynn starts telling me how some nights, she feels someone wrap their arms around her to keep her warm, and at the same time she'll start to smell Terry's cologne. So, I guess we can say Terry was visiting her at night to make sure she was okay... Freaky!

*Story 3 - Cyera's Godmother*

Jean has always been someone who I would say is in turn with the "other world." Well, when she was stationed in Germany, she had two things happen.

The first one, there would be a man that would appear very faintly in windows... No idea who he was, or why he was there, but he was apparently a ghost. She said a prayer, and he was gone... Never to be seen...

Second story... Jean wakes up in the middle of the night, and sees a soft white glow... Looks above her, and swears she sees what she can only describe as an angel looking down on her. I think she said her friend Charlie was with her and also saw it...

*Story 4 - John's Dad*

John and his parents used to travel cross-country every summer, and the routes are always planned around where Super 8 motel locations are LOL! One particular summer, they had themselves a nice little visitor. Everyone was sleeping, and John's dad felt someone "watching" him. He wakes up to see someone just standing at the foot of the bed. He said he could only describe it as a ghost. He told it calmly, "We're leaving in the morning. We're just sleeping here for the night, and leaving in the morning." And... It was gone! Just like that!

*Story 5 - My friend, Crissy*

Crissy's dad is a software engineer or something who lives in Seattle now. However, at one time they lived in Tennessee. They obviously had a very menacing ghost as he would stomp up and down the stairs at night while everyone was trying to sleep, or just stomp up and down the hallway.

Well, one night the ghost decided he wanted to play on the roof! He was running back and forth and stomping all across the roof... How do we know it was a ghost? Well, because Crissy's mom called the cops... They were on the roof, but didn't see anyone! However, everyone inside the house could clearly hear this stomping noise! (The cops themselves weren't on the roof, but against it, so it wasn't them on the roof themselves).

*Story 6 - Crissy (again)*

Okay, this one freaked me the hell out because it happens in the house she currently lives in!

One night Crissy noticed a man in the house... No one else saw him, but I don't think she said anything to anyone seeing as she'd previously had encounters. The man was Caucasian, stood about 6' and wore a white shirt and black jeans. She kinda disregarded him since he just kinda stood there. She tells her mom about him, and her mom's like, "Oh yeah! He stands in the entrance to the laundry room while I do laundry, and just follows me around the house." WTF?!

So, one night Crissy's husband finally hears the guy! He was sleeping on the sofa, and heard him somehow... I don't even remember this too well because my mind was reeling from what she had just told me (as I mentioned above). Well, apparently this ghost likes to play games too... Crissy has had numerous times she's taken a shower and felt someone tugging on her ankles! She tells him (I forgot what they named the ghost) to stop, and he'll tug one or two more times and then quit! WTF?!

Okay, so those are my stories (sorry so long!)... Nothing grand or great, and pretty short... But I said I'd share, so I did... If I can remember anymore, I'll be sure to add them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 10, 2006)

OMG! I just learned about the Bell Witch when we ordered "An American Haunting!" Then I got online and read the story behind it! That's some crazy mess! And to know that's really real! Insane! I've heard of other people playing with Ouija boards where the pointer flew off. One time my friend was watching her friends play it, and the pointer flew off the board, past her head and broke the lamp beside her. That officially made me never want to even touch one!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 10, 2006)

Aquilah story 6 freaked me out.

And yeah philippines is creepy. first i always thought those things were only animals, since we have many jungles and the wild life is fruitful, but after experiencing those things! well i have more stories, will add them later. dinner time now.


----------



## hushabye (Dec 10, 2006)

*dead* I dont think i'll sleep tonight


----------



## charish (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah it's pretty creepy. that's why i don't do it anymore. i have enough stuff to worry about happening, i don't need anything like that to bother me.


----------



## katapilla (Dec 10, 2006)

i wish i hadnt have read this thread i am so freaked out right now lol


----------



## charish (Dec 11, 2006)

ok so i've always kept this memory in my head, which is one of the main reasons why i believe in the devil(besides what i was brought up to believe) when i was 5, my mom left my dad and went to stay with my aunt and 2 other guys. they had a dog named satan(i didn't know what that meant). i had a bad dream one night and so did my brother. he tried to comfort me and we got up to get my mom b/c we were scared. the door to her room was locked and we couldn't wake her up. my brother told me to look into where the living room was. we both saw the same thing. four big black shadows moving in the dark. it looked like they were sitting on the couch and chair doing something. scared the crap out of us. i was told that it was probably demons. i wish i could forget it, also one night after i moved to fl. me and ryan got into a little arguement. so i went out into the familyroom to sit. in the dark all of a sudden i saw this glowing ball come out of the wall and got to the other side of where the light switch was. i thought i was seeing things at first. man i could be here all night telling stories and that are real.


----------



## love2482 (Dec 11, 2006)

this stories are CREEPY! I am soo glad I've never experienced anything like this.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 11, 2006)

Charish - you officially freaked me out with that last one...::shivers:: haha


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 11, 2006)

oh, my goddddddddddddddd. i love these stories, yet hate them!! keep 'em coming!!


----------



## TylerD (Dec 11, 2006)

One time my door started to move all by itself when I was in teh computer room and I was like WHAT!!!!!!!! And then there was a knock out of nowhere and stuff... Then footsteps then it was just my dad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 11, 2006)

:glasses:


----------



## wifeywright (Dec 11, 2006)

I was in college at the time and was living in the dorms with two roomates (in a tiny tiny little space even) and I had the top bunk. I was working full time and taking 21 hours of college at the time so I had some sleeping issues. For a week straight I had the same recurring horror. You know that feeling you get when you're really tired and about to drift off to sleep? Everytime I felt that I felt as though I was literally falling. I tried not to concentrate on it but for some reason it scared me. I think I was coming in and out of sleep, but I opened my eyes and saw a shadow above me and I tried to blow it off or whatever and ignore it, but I realized that I couldn't move...and I couldnt talk and it looked like it was coming at me. This scared me shitless lol. Now, to be honest, I'm an Atheist so i was a bit puzzled that this thing was coming at me. I thought it was the reaper himself for a week and my roomates just laughed at me. But I was so scared to goto sleep for the longest time because I felt like I had to beckon with him each night for him not to take me. Then I would be about to fall asleep and I'd feel the falling feeling again before I couldnt move or talk... bleh. Anyways I know this isn't much of a scary story, but its the scariest feeling I've ever felt...

And i later researched my symptoms online and found it to be sleep paralysis :X which is the "old hag syndrom" that ya'll were talking about earlier.. and its caused by irregular sleeping patterns and/or high stress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But even though I know what it is.. still feels scarier than hell! :fuercht:


----------



## LVA (Dec 11, 2006)

I like this thread ... but since i'm awake by myself ..I'm just gonna wait til morning to read it

.... i know .. .i know ... i'm a big chicken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Dec 11, 2006)

guys, last night i woke up, coz i had to pee, but i was too scared to go! this thread is getting to me lol! especially those stories when someone actually sees the ghost. coz i totally beleive it. i would die if i would see it with my own eyes.


----------



## orangebowl9 (Dec 11, 2006)

Summer 2001, Greek Island. I was swimming in a wicked undertoe and was having a rough time getting back to shore. It didn't help that I was swimming alone. Considering I'm an ok-to-decent swimmer, I still fought like hell to make it back to shore. For awhile there, it felt like the feeling you get when in your dreams, you try to run but are stuck in mud or running in slow-mo. I saw my whole life flash before my eyes, and fro a few seconds, I said to myself. "well that's it,,,this is where it all ends...only 24 years old, never got married never found true love or raised a family of my own..." and then somehow, I was able to make it back. I was exahuasted, physically and emotionally.


----------



## charish (Dec 11, 2006)

funny, i had to get up and go pee too. and i was thinking man just think if i saw something.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 11, 2006)

Gosh, all these stories are totally creepy, i have a couple to share as well, but atm i am too scared lol, so i want to forget about the topic for a lil while, this kind of stuff fascinates me but sometimes it scares me too much, and right now i am too jumpy lol, and my house is getting dark because it's getting cloudy outside so i would be seriously scared if i got to much into it, and i'm pregnant so i better calm and tell my stories later lol.


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 11, 2006)

I've created a monster!! I'm sorry about messing up your name Alex, I hate when people do that with mine.

Anna..holy you-know what!!

Aquilah, everybody!!!! Do not read this stuff after dark, seriously! I am now Completely, massively freaked out. I'm not even going to go to do my tinkle winkle business...'cos I'm too skeeered!!! :scared:


----------



## Mina (Dec 11, 2006)

HOLLY MOLLY....i feel like iam in a goospumps movie's character..i felt like i was watching scary movie. I don't like scary movies...but reading ur story am scared. I have many scariest one..like watching movies and dream comes in..that really frightened me.

In reality, So in bangladesh, I have 7 uncle &amp; three aunt in my father side. We live together in 6 stories building. each of us have one flat. In each flat we have big storage attach with ceiling it has a entering place very tiny like one person size. Huge and dark storage, where we put our useless or seasonal, holidays etc stuffs. If anything needed from that storage one has to go up with leader. if incase 2 goes it break apart.

Anyhow, we are a big family, i know. I love it though it so much fun with so many friends....I used to have only 7 cousins. Now we are 45...(include cousins kids) LOL....

We me, my brother and my cousins used to sit together for our study with one teacher. My Mom was the teacher for us untill 8 grade in bangladesh. So everyday we always go to my mom for our homework, and studying for exam. she had strick rules for us. when it's study time no mom's love are allowed. no food, no talking during our study, untill she let us go, during this time she make us pray also. We usually start from 6pm to 10 pm.

But that night was fun night. right before our holiday. We usually dtetermine our holiday based on moon if it's gone be next or following day also it announce in the TV during Ramadan(fasting month) 29th night.

My brother (elder was 17) however he didn't finish his work from other day. mom told him to finish then he can come with us play.

6 of us went outside to play, except bro. He was very upset. @ 10pm dinner time cousins mom called them for dinner, and so my mom called me, and she also went in her room to call my bro. Guess what! he wasn't there...! mom thought he went to bathroom. but no. he wasn't in the bathroom.

Untill next day he was disappeared. We were very worried. he didn't show up. we went all places, his friends, outside, relative house. Mom was crying so do all our family. He didn't show whole day. Holiday was announced it will be the day after tommorow. (when bro disappeared). Before holiday, I was waiting for my bro to show up, obiously i couldn't do anything except pray. and so everybody we called police, and let everybody know around our area. we had poster on for my bro.

It was 10 pm at night. I was kind of tired, I thought maybe he was very scared of momy so he suicide...i was telling my cousin in her room. something made noise from top of my cousin's ceiling. Only me and my cousin was in her room..It sound for once, twice...then stop. We start talking again...it sound again one time stop..we thought might be mouses up there making noises. I was shaking, cause of fever..my cousin thought ( i was shaking of the noise) LOL cause she knew i get scare really easily. then we came out from her room. I told my uncle would you like to check in ur storage, something making noise...(on the other side of my earth, mom was crying, my dad was in Saudi Arab, he didn't know anything.) I told my uncle to check his storage tommorow. Then went back to cousin's room with my cousin..in a minute my borther fell from top of the ceiling..WE WERE SCREAMED MOM, DAD, UNCLE, AUNTy...#$#%$^%&amp;*&amp;*(&amp;%$#[email protected]#[email protected]#@$#%%&amp;^*(&amp;%#$#[email protected]#$%^ &amp;*%^$#@!#%^%#%$ I passed out...after 15 minutes i opened my eyes saw my brother sitting next to me...I asked my mom what happend to me???

LOL I feel you..


----------



## mintesa (Dec 12, 2006)

ok now i am ready to write the next story. i was still too scared. hope i will sleep tonight.

*Lolang house story 4, the Evil dwarves*

now this one i wll never forget. (so i am in this house, since i lived with my friends and they had to move into ther grandmas house)

there is no other place to sleep for us but in the living room on the floor. we also are using mosquito nets, since the windows in the living room are spanish old style. so they are open with only some rills as much apart for a human to go through. again everyone goes to sleep so early. so we are the last ones again to go to sleep.

after 10 minutes when all the lights were off, something starts walking on the roof. many things start walking on the roof. little steps, of someone wearing boots, but not someone heavy. from the roof they jump into the window, must be more than 5. from the window they jump into the couch, from the couch to the floor exaclty where we are sleeping. our mosquito net is half a meter away from the sofa. i wake my friend up, and she is still sleepy saying mmmmmm. they pass by use, and im thinking im imagining things. but still i hear them walking and i want to make myself beleive that they are cats.

but now they are in the kitchen, actually taking rice, i can hear them take the rice in a pot and cook. i can hear the dishes and forks and everything. They are eating in the kitchen!!!!!! and cooking. I freeze and wake up my friend. she hears it too, but sleeps again. then they wash everything up!!!!! and come back into the living room. they go out the same way they entered. I WAS FREAKED. Had to pee, but i didnt.

Next night, i heared them walking on the roof again. This time they called our names, we both just turned off the light as someone guys "Can Can, Ann Ann, hehehehehe" in this dwarf evil voice. I grap my friend and start crying!!!!!!!!! Then they come again from the window and eat in the kitchen. my friend by then fell asleep again. Im holding my rosary, i had it by me that night coz the other nigth freaked me out. i pretened to sleep while they come back, i hope they leave.

They come, and they stop. i can feel one near me saying "mmmph" to my rosary. Then another jumps on the mosquito net. im soooooooooooo pretending to sleep but i wanna cry. I grap my friend, she wakes also. she knows whats happening, but she isnt scared and falls asleep again! after some kicking and playing around they leave. but then 1 and 1 sometimes come back in the middle of the night, throwing our stuff around. and i wanna pee, but cant. im too scared.

I also noticed that they can walk in wood. they walked under the wood where we were sleeping and went into my friends sisters room to annoy the baby, the minute i hear him run into the room the baby starts crying. my friend turns on the light, we are sleeping on the floor so i can hear him walk in the wood under us laughing "hehehehehe". I totally didnt beleive in dwarves, and if they were real i wouldnt beleive they actually wore boots like heels. and im so sure they did, it sounded like that.

i forgot to say, my friend who wasnt scared of them actually turned on the flash light on one. and i just closed my eyes!!!!! i couldnt look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

she said they just looked like a dwarf. i also researched it, they can walk through wood and earth. and they are very tricky, if you can see them you shouldnt talk to them. they just want to trick you.

After that, i never went there again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the people say that that house was build form old wood. they left the wood, wet near the construction site, and finally builded the house after some year.

im about done with my stories, i will add more later.

Miranhat what happened to your brother? did the get stuck there for 2 days? did someone put him in there?


----------



## jessiee (Dec 12, 2006)

id die of a heart attack if anything like that happened to me!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 12, 2006)

i thought so too. you dont really get a heart attack, but you totally freeze and sweat cold sweat, and all your senses become 50% more effective, like hearing and smelling.

but i tell you if i see a ghost i will get a heart attack!!!! or shout "GO AWAY YOU ARE SCARING ME!!!!!!!" and run outside lol!


----------



## Mina (Dec 12, 2006)

mintesa i almost passed out reading it...my hand sweated...omg..let me drink some water..

No body put him in there..he hide himself in the storage because he didn't want to finish his homework, he wanted to play with us...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so he stayed and slept in the storage for 2 days. When he fell i passed out not knowing anything...(cause i got scared, I thought something fell on top from ceiling)

once he hide in a drum with full of water..for 1 whole day. :laughing: you can imagine how playful he used to be.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 12, 2006)

wow, i used to do that when i was little. but i couldnt hide for 1 day. i could fall asleep behind the sofa when i want my peace. and my mom would look for me for 3 hrs hehe.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Its happend twice over the last year to my mom. My mom was watchig tv in her bed waiting to fall asleep when she said she felt a very heavy force on her chest. It felt like it was going to crush her. She tried to do the crosses with her hand but the force woulden't let her do it. She would try to scream, but her mouth felt like it was nailed shut. She said that as soon as I woke up, a black cloud lifted of her and went into the wall. The next night, the same thing happend, but she managed to do the crosses in her hand which somehow made the force go away. She said it felt like it was trying to kill her.

Oh and I think my place is haunted too because we always see shadows walking across the room and stuff like that. Always hear noises and stuff like that.

One time I actually saw this death like figure walking across our room and I thought it felt like it scratched my leg, I actually saw the hand, it was all white bones with black claws. It only happend once though.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 12, 2006)

:undwech:

this incident scared me a lot. but its not a scary horror story. anyway...

gunnar and me were watching some creepy thriller. then gunnar went up to wash the dishes while i fell asleep on the sofa. we have a very small place here downstairs at his parents room. so the windows are 2 and a half meter away from the sofa, the windows are small so no curtains.

i am awaken by someone knocking the door over and over. i slowly open my eyes. but it was someone on the window. a man peacking in knocking, a totally white man!

im still not really awake, but i INSTANDLY jump up and start running upstairs crying and screaming GUNNAR THERE IS A MAN ON THE WINDOW.

and he is like "what slow down". he goes outside to check.

it turned out it was someone he knew, who never had contacted him for years. he was drunk and came with his computer to let gunnar fix it. gunnar was so angry and told the guy to go home, he called him a taxi. :sleepyhead:


----------



## jessiee (Dec 13, 2006)

Mintesa.. I actually wonder which is scariest between ghosts orwhat you saw?!??

You say you'd die of a heart attack if you saw a ghost... but what youve been through is as scary!!!

You are a very strong woman. lol I woulda locked myself up somewhere for the rest of my life going psycho


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 13, 2006)

Anna, that last Lolang House story..!!

I'm pretty laid back and have had some interesting stuff happen too...but if I had that happen, I would have run a lot further than the nearest Mc Donald's.

So, I guess it was this house. Did anybody else ever say something like *Yeah, we're never going back into that house again* Did anybody else in the village/town talk about this place? I'm just curious...I don't know anything at all about life in the Philippines....but I'm liking your stories. I'm sorry they scared you, though. That wasn't nice of them.

Mina..how sad and frightening that your family had put a poster out and everything! You know, we/ you/me just look at those posters of missing folks and then it slowly sinks in that they are real people; someone's loved ones. And you just hope and pray that you'll never have to go through the agony of putting up *that poster*. I'm glad it turned out your brother was safe..

Good start Tyler, good start...

Ok. Yeah. Wait until it's full daylight; I know, sometimes that doesn't even help..Congratulations!! How far along are you? Is this your first? Awww.. :flowers:


----------



## Chaela (Dec 13, 2006)

Of course being me I'm reading these alone at 5-6am, its completely dark here and I'm the only one awake. I have a story that happen to my mom but I'll post it later..when its lighter out! :aaa:

For now, though its not really scary just all of yesterday I kept seeing shadows moving around the house, like someone had just walked by out of the corner of my eyes though when I looked nothing was there, I was also home alone so kinda creeped me out.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 13, 2006)

yes it is the house. i heared many stories too of the people who live there. its a huge house, and in the garden are small houses where people can rent. and they say they sometimes see someone that looks like my friend's cousin (for example) but then the girl wont talk to them. so they just go along, and actually meet the REAL girl on the way outside.

Yes i aslo know of a priest who just wont get into that house. he wont even bless it.

also their aunt said that ones she left her baby alone, when she came back he had blondgold hair in his hands. but no one is blond in the phils, not in that house either.

then this baby grew up btw, i saw this too, he constantly plays on the creepy stairs, its as if he is talking to someone. but nobody does anything about it.

and when we moved away the wife of my friend's uncle got sick. or possesed, anyways the neihgbors went to see her, since she could make the figurine of mama mary dance on her hands, it floated on her hand. then after a while they realized she got possesed and they were looking for some spiritual healer or priest to help her. well that helped. but then she came to visit us in the new house. all my friends, me included went upstairs to hide. and my friend's aunt who owned the house, had to talk to her. we were too scared :frown:

but what i dont understand is how these people can live there! jesus i couldnt get used to that men!


----------



## LVA (Dec 13, 2006)

lol, i was getting so scared and i read your story and ended up lol-ing ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (Dec 13, 2006)

hahahahaha

I know your right. It was very scary and difficult decision that we had to step in.

LOL..I know..I wonder how he did stayed in the storage for one night even. I would of been died. I sometime remind him his story..he start...(ok there she goes again) LOL..I told him i will be alive to tell the story to your kids.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 13, 2006)

i want more scary stories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyone!?


----------



## jessiee (Dec 13, 2006)

One day i was reading scariest things that have happened to people on mut when all of a sudden.......... I saw something moving....

I got so scared

it was my shadow..

lol ok that was lame but im bored:moa:


----------



## mintesa (Dec 13, 2006)

:moa: im bored too... hehe

oh i remember one, it scared me the hell but had an explanation..

(i just moved in whit gunnar)i was folding the clothes in the washing machine area. nobody was home. the staircase is behind me. so im folding... all in a sudden i hear footsteps comming down the stairs very slowly. dong dong dong. i freeze and i dont wanna look behind me. but its almost at the bottom of the stairs. so i get all my guts together and am about to face whatever it is and just scream at it hoping it will get deaf. i turn around. its gunnars cat. lol, i didnt know she makes that sound going down the stairs. she is very old so she takes her time, and hops with the hindfeet at ones, that made the dong dong dong noise.!!!


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 14, 2006)

omg how scary!!

more please!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 14, 2006)

Experiences in Smithville:

There was one night where I was dealing with a nasty bout of insomnia, and I just couldn't get to sleep, no matter how hard I tried. My parents weren't home, so I decided to make my way upstairs, and I prepared an early breakfast for myself (Icecream is the breakfast of champions, don't let anyone tell you any different).

I didn't feel like going back downstairs, so I decided to commandeer their bedroom. I burrowed under the covers, and started on my icecream, all the while chuckling away at some guy slapping electrodes to his abdomen.

For some reason I felt compelled to look up at the fireplace, and in the matter of 35-40 seconds, I saw a shadow move across it! I promptly set my icecream aside, and shut door and locked it. After locking the door, I quickly ran to get one of my mother's rosaries from the bureau, and placed it over the doorknob.

The rosary must have worked, because shortly after the incident, I fell asleep without a second thought.

The next day this thing, whatever it was CACKLED at me, and then proceeded to scratch the countertop. Needless to say, I was not amused.

A friend of mine from high school came over for a visit, and we sat downstairs talking. During the conversation, the bathroom door downstairs slammed HARD! After this, my friend vowed never to enter my home again.

Here are some other very frightening experiences that I've had:

This is something I will never NEVER forget!

I was around five and a half years old when this happened.

I was getting ready to crawl into bed with my mom, mainly because I didn't feel like sleeping alone that night. In passing the bathroom, I clearly saw a man in a purple clown outfit standing in front of the tub with his back to me. His head was bald, and he had some kind of pointy cap on his head.

I ran SCREAMING into my parent's room.

I heard my dead grandfather calling my name while my grandmother was vaccuming. I would also feel him put his hands on me. I also had numerous dreams where I would be talking to him.

When my grandmother lost things, she would ask my grandfather where they were. Whatever she was looking for would pop up out of nowhere. My dad and I are still able to do this to this day. And yes, it does work.

The morning he died, he went to see the body in the hospital. I specifically remember getting a very strong feeling that someone was lagging behind. I could clearly hear footsteps behind me. I caught a flash of what looked like my grandfather standing at the doorway next to the room where his body was laying.

My grandmother, who has also passed, has appeared to me at least once in a dream.

I can tell when both of them are around, because my shoulders get uncharacteristically warm. My grandfather dominates the left shoulder, and my grandmother dominates the right.

I also dreamt about my dead great grandmother for weeks on end. Since her death, I did not dream about her until years later, but the dreams always consisted of her being mad because someone was selling her house, and trying to sell other posessions. The dreams suddenly stopped, and to this day I don't know why.

I scared the bejesus out of an ex-best friend and her mom.

Out of the blue she asked me what she was looking at, and I was able to describe (right down to the very last detail) what she was looking at.

Later on she told her mom, who also confirmed that I was accurate in what I saw. I had also "seen" her in bed with her now ex-boyfriend in canada. I was able to describe her bedroom, and the entire scene of what was going on in great detail.

I had a friend who did readings for a living. I got up in the morning to check my e-mail, and to see who was on. She immed me saying that she saw me in her home! We live at least eight hours away from eachother.

I had dreams about moving. I was able to go into detail about the time of day, the season, and I could describe in great detail the HAND of the woman who bought the house. I also had dreams about moving back home about a year before we moved back to our hometown.

My father had a coffee cup PHYSICALLY slide 5 inches away from him on a completely flat, and dry surface. He also smells coffee when he goes downstairs (they don't own a coffeemaker, nor do they make coffee in the house.)

Sometimes Gracie will be "watching" something move across the room. She'll stare at particular spots, and cock her head as if she's paying attention to somebody.

I have more. If you're curious, ask.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 14, 2006)

yes more please.


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, more more. I love scary stuff like this especially when it's true. (as long as it's not happening to me)


----------



## Artisticchik (Dec 16, 2006)

The strange thing is.....the scariest thing that has ever happened to me keeps happening EVERY day of my life!

I wake up from bed, walk into the bathroom and catch a glance of myself in the mirror with no make up on :scream:

Ok Ok....not to make light of you guys spooky post. Just had to do that.

But seriously, I don't frighten easily. Because of my beliefs, the ghosts and goblin stuff does not frighten me. I do know that evil spirits roam, however I am protected from it and do not seek nor summon up evil spirits. I guess when you are strong in your faith....the ghost and goblin stuff seems a little silly.

I can admit to there being time in my life that I toyed with that stuff (spirits)....and when I did I was scared and rightfully so.

But the scariest thing that has ever happened to me is profound. It is what still haunts me to this day and because of the post trauma I suffer from it, it prevented me from being able to continue with my dream of completing medical school.

When I was young I had a best friend named Rita. I stayed over her house for sleep overs all the time...she was my best friend and closest thing I had to a sister. I was at her house almost as much as I was my own and her mother and father were like second parents to me.

Well her dad had a drinking problem. I will keep this short. One night her mom and dad got in a fight and her dad went to get in the truck to leave. Of course this was a pretty severe arguement and words were exchanged as well as some domestic violence and her father was drunk to the point if experiencing black outs.

Well Ritas mom ran out to stop her husband from leaving. Even though she hated his guts at the time, she knew he would surely kill himself trying to drive that intoxicated. Well as she ran out front to stop him, he was so drunk he stomped the gas instead of the break and ran over her. Her entire body was crushed including her head. I will not describe the gory details, but it was the most awful thing I ever experienced in my life. In a subjective sense, as well as emotional.

Ever since then I cannot handle even a thought of the site of a dead body. I think of death in an entirely different way. No child my age should have seen something as grizzly as what I had seen. I can still vividly picture it in my head.

So this in fact was the scariest thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 16, 2006)

That is intense. No child should ever have to see that, ever.

I'm really sorry that you had to see that. *Hugz*


----------



## Mina (Dec 17, 2006)

very creepy stories..OMG!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok not my personal story ( i still don't dare to tell it, i get too scared) but i found this and i thought i would post it to share:
__________________________________________________ ____________


What Makes a Place Get Haunted?
by Stephen Piperno

Posted: 2:00 December 16, 2006


Alcatraz Prison is thought to be one of the most haunted
places in America.
Many hotels, cemeteries and prisons are said to be haunted. Places like Alcatraz, Stull Cemetery in Kansas City, Kansas and the Adams Mark hotel in Buffalo, New York are said to have ghost roaming around. Why do ghosts tend to stay in certain locations and keep far away from others? 

Ghosts are often seen where pain and suffering occurred for certain individuals. Many ghosts tend to haunt places where their pain was said to be the greatest. In the case of Alcatraz prison, ghost hunters have often stated that great pain and poor treatment occurred towards the prisoners of Alcatraz. Therefore, ghosts have been seen and heard on this island time and time again. It has become one of the most sought after places for ghost hunters. Stull Cemetery is nicknamed â€œthe gates of hellâ€ because it is said that the devils child is buried there. It is said that a boy was able to turn himself into a werewolf here and Satanists conduct rituals here. In 1812, buildings and homes were destroyed on the property where the Adams Mark hotel sits today. The homes and buildings were destroyed in the war of 1812 in Buffalo, New York. As you can see, there has been some negative energy around these places.

You often do not hear about a ghost haunting in places like Walt Disney World or Football and baseball stadiums. Ghosts tend to hide in places that once were theirs and they consider these places to have painful memories. It appears as though ghosts just want to tell a story. Ghost hunters tend to visit places that are haunted because they know that they may be able to catch a glimpse of a ghost on film or audio. The ghost hunter is well aware of the fact that a ghost is making movement because they are upset about something or they just want to make their presence known.

Ghosts tend to make their presence known to all kinds of guests. They do not have a preference towards those that believe in them or not. Most skeptics that have a first time encounter with a ghost, usually become believers in the paranormal. It only takes one encounter to realize that ghosts do exist. Most people in the United States and around the world do not report any ghost in their home. The majority of people in the world have calm homes or those where no haunting is present. People are often shocked to hear about a ghost haunting or someone stating that their house is haunted. Most ghosts choose not to live in homes because there is not enough energy there for them to materialize themselves. A ghost can only get stronger if there is energy present to allow themselves to become stronger. It is clear that ghosts do not like to harm most peopleâ€™s homes. They tend to choose places that are large and are usually public attractions such as: cemeteries, hotels, churches, museums, ships and dance clubs.

Most ghosts tend to make their presence known as the way they were before they died. They want people to see them as who they once were and they tend to hold onto past memories. Many ghosts can materialize themselves in physical form. The author Katherine M. Ramsland of the Book â€œGhostâ€ stated that she had stayed in the house of Lizzie Borden overnight. Lizzie Borden was the daughter accused of killing her parents on August 4, 1892 in their home in River Falls, Massachusetts. The author claims that she slept at the home of Lizzie Borden. She was the only guest to stay at the home the night that she stayed. The house is now a Bread and Breakfast. The author claims that as she slept, she dreamt of a girl talking to her and when she awoke, she found that her recorder had been turned to the off position. She had the recorder running when this happened.


Other ghosts like Lizzie Borden have been said to give signs that they are still around and in fact very real. It is also said that the spirit of the famous magician Harry Houdini comes to life every year during the Halloween holiday. Are these experiences true and do they have any life to them? I believe that they do because there are several accounts to people testifying that they have seen or witnessed a ghost. These sightings have been reported by millions of people worldwide and they continue to amaze people to this day.

Psychics and ghost hunters alike usually speak of a haunted place as an environment of pain and torture. I rarely hear any psychic or ghost hunter say that a ghost is appearing because they are happy. It is usually because a ghost feels frightened or because they are trying to get their story across. The next time that you encounter a ghost haunting, make sure you jot down the feeling that you get when you are experiencing this unexplained phenomena. It will allow you to open up your eyes to the unknown. You may also be keeping a journal for later scientific research.


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, great stories and we all had some fun!!!

Since Christmas is almost here..I vote we wrap up this thread in a nice bow!! :santa:

Thanks everybody for curing my winter blues!!!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 20, 2006)

as strange as it may sound, the scariest thing for me was a nightmare. i was about six. i was blessed (i guess) with imagination and a mind always thinking "if things had been different, could i have done this better?". so i was scared of the dark, and often dreamt of my room getting smaller and smaller and finally crushing me like popcorn. but that was just the start.

i was hearing footsteps, huge, heavy footsteps slowly coming to me, with a cold wind on my neck, like someone bending on me, checking me for an unknown purpose. i was staring at two shadows wanting me to do something, and everything in my room was my enemy :my curtains, my closet, the toys under my bed. the only comfort i had what Mr Rabbit ( a blue stuffed rabbit^^) i was holding in my arms as hard as i could. i was so scared, i had this nightmare almost every night. i couldn't sleep for nights and was tired. i lived like that for a year and a half.

but the most scary part of that story, for me, is my parents didn't believe me at all when i told them everything. they were just looking at me with big eyes, mouth open, frozen in time. i was like : if i don't stop telling that i'll end up in a asylum. when i discovered they couldn't help me, one night i screamed(at least thought i screamed) stop, never come back, stop bothering me, you don't exist.

and it did stop bothering me.

years later i discovered the footseps were my heartbeats. still today, i'm very cautious, and i like to think i always have an imaginary weapon with me when i'm wandering in my dreams.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 21, 2006)

This really isn't a ghost story but its freaky. BTW, I am enjoying everyone's stories! Keep 'em coming!

My neice died about six years ago. It was really hard on everyone. Especially my sister (her mother).

I had been praying for her to send me a sign and let me know that she was okay and that she would always watch over me. I woke up the next morning with a huge bruise on my collarbone. (she had suffered a broken collarbone when she was born due to a traumatic birth). I was really getting freaked out by now. So I prayed again, it was in the dead of winter here. There was even snow on the ground, and all the sudden all these ladybugs were on my curtains. I bet you there were like 25 of them. My sister had two or three lady bug dresses that my neice wore before she passed. So, I am really freaked out, and I just decide not to say anything to anyone.

A few months passed and my sister and I are sitting on the couch one day talking. She had prayed for my neice to send her signs as well. (We both didn't know we had prayed the same exact thing). Well she starts telling me her signs. A bruise on her collarbone and the lady bug things. We both got so freaked out. I'm still getting goosebumps thinking about it.


----------



## mintesa (Jan 3, 2007)

i read all your stories keep them comming!

Anyway i dont know where else to put this but im freaked.

yesterday i wanted to cook rice, while gunnar was washing the dishes, suddenly the cover of the rice cooker disappeared, which made no sense, the kitchen is small, everything is arranged so we were looking for it like "#$"#$????

Then after 3 minutes it appears in front of our noses in the kitchen. This could maybe be explainable, we both wear glasses, so we are a little blind....

So after dinner I go check on my plants, coz i have to water them twice as much now since we moved, they are sitting on top of a heater. one cactus pot was totally wet. all the other pots were dry ofcourse. so i scream at gunnar, "why did you water my cactuses" He is just amused said he didnt touch them and said its probably just the moist air. i said NO, and he comes and checks, touches the pot, makes a grin and goes back to his computer. he cant explain it, but he wont think about it either. he just thinks im being silly thinking about it....

Anyway whoever watered my cactus pot, they put a little too much water... grrrrrrr.... can anyone explain it?


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 3, 2007)

One of the scariest things that happened to me was..(abit long, just thought I'd warn ya! lol)

Growing up, my family would take yearly trips to Reno to hang out and spend time together and of course so the adults could gamble. When I was ten, most of my family left except for myself, my cousin, her parents and my great grandmother. My grandmother was really sick and the trip was almost cancelled til my cousin's mom said she would take care of her. So everyone went and we went back to the house. My cousin and I were in the back yard since it's HUGE. We were cleaning it up abit and playing with the dog when we heard a noise coming from the shed. We went to check the noise out and as soon as we opened the doors, we saw something run across, it looked like a small child! My cousin and I were so freaked out that when we tried to close the doors we saw a small hand coming forward and that's when we took off lol Before we ran into the house, we wanted to make sure the dog was okay so we started looking for her. Usually she's extremely hyper and always running around the yard, but this time she wasn't and it really had me worried. We found her though, sitting on the side of the house and she was staring at a red balloon tied to the open side gate. Right there my heart just sorta dropped and we took her back to her cage area and went inside. Before we went in though we put some music on outside and went in to clean up. We were listening to TLC's "Fanmail" CD washing dishes until the music suddenly stopped for a second, then started playing again. This time though it was playing a song from the "CrazySexyCool" album. My cousin and I ran out to look at the stereo, but the first CD was still in there. I was starting to get extremely scared, almost crying lol That night we ate dinner, watched tv, blah blah. When we went to bed, we both had an eerie feeling, like we weren't the only ones in the room! The floor in the room was hardwood and we could hear what sounded like footsteps, going back and forth, around the bed. By this time we were both huddled under the blanket. I asked her to peak out since she was the more braver one lol I heard her start to breath really hard and she told me there were two shapes, one that looked like a child and the other an adult. We were screaming our heads off til her mom came into the room to see what was wrong and we told her and she sorta gave us this weird look. Anywho, we were only there for three days and that was probably the worst day we experienced there.

When we got back to my cousins house, we were staying at our other aunts home, my cousins mom told us that the house we were at, years ago, a lady and her son were both killed while they were sleeping. After that, I never spent the night at that house lol

Kay, none of the following happened to me, but my mom told me.

My mom's family used to live in Seattle, Washington, including her favorite aunt. One time, my mom's aunt woke up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom. From her room to the bathroom, it's quite a way to go. The house had extremely long halls and the bathroom happened to be at the other end. So she went to the bathroom and when she got up, she said a man was sitting in the bathtub, cutting himself and asking her to help him. Without even thinking, she ran out and down to her room and she said she heard and felt someone following her and as soon as she got to her room, she lept into her bed and started praying as fast as she could. Her sons came into the room because they said they could hear her and someone else running, but they never found out who it was.

The same aunt one day was sleeping yet again. This time though, she was in a small village in our native land, Samoa. Since it's a fairly poor country, there aren't any real homes, most of them are on the beach and people sleep in little huts. Well she and my grandma were sleeping in one of those huts and everything seemed to be going fine. Suddenly, my mom's aunt was being pulled by her feet toward the beach. She couldn't see who it was, but she was screaming at the top of her lungs. Everyone came out to see her laying on the beach and my grandma said that she had black fingerprints on her ankles.

My mom told me one time when she lived in San Francisco, her home there, like the one in Seattle, had very long halls and from the day they moved there, she always felt something strange. One day, her best friend's mother died and she couldn't make it to the funeral for some reason. While she was in the living room, she noticed a black dress going into one of the rooms at the end of the hall. Trying to put it out her mind, she kept cleaning until she looked up and saw the same dress, except it was a lady, standing at the end of the hall, watching her. My mom said it wasn't the first time she's seen that lady, except usually she wasn't wear a black dress.

This happened at a different house, but again, the halls were long. I don't know whats with my family and long halls lol Anywho, my mom said one night when she was about 8, she was sleeping in her room with her sisters when she saw the hallway light go on. Her room is at the very end of the hall, so she peaked through the key hole and saw a lady in a white dress floating down, staring at the key hole, as if she knew my mom was there! My mom tried to wake up one of her sisters, but she wouldn't get up, so my mom went back to the keyhole and this time the lady was closer, still staring at her. She ran back again, trying to wake her sisters up, but they still wouldn't budge. This time she slowly went to the keyhole and on the otherside was the lady's eye, staring back at her. She dashed to her bed and her door flew open, but nobody was there.

Okay, last one lol I'm sure you're tired of my long post heh My dad was driving home one night and the shortcut to getting home, avoiding all the traffic, was through a cemetery. He was driving through Colma, CA which has more dead people than alive, the entire city is filled with cemeteries. So as he was driving through, he noticed that it suddenly got extremely foggy, so he was driving a little slower than before. As he pulled to a stop, he saw up ahead was a girl, sitting on the curb without any shoes, wearing what looked like a black prom dress. She had her head down and her face was covered by her long hair. My dad, trying to ignore her was coming close and as he was driving closer to her, he noticed her head starting to look up at him, at this point though, he zoomed pass and didn't look back. After that day, he never took the shortcut through the cemetery.


----------



## mintesa (Jan 3, 2007)

the one with the white lady is FREAKY. im not gonna have a long hallway house lol.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 3, 2007)

When I was younger (forget the age, maybe around 3rd grade?), we were in the process of moving into a new house, and I was there alone while my parents got some stuff. I was watching the twilight zone marathon in a large room that had only the tv and one chair, when all of a sudden the sky got really dark and a huge thunderstorm started, and then the power went out, right at the scariest part of the show! The house was pitch black, and I went to what was going to be my room and just hid under a comforter until my parents came home. No ghosts, but it was really scary at the time!


----------



## katana (Mar 14, 2007)

:scared: So ladies, no matter what you believe or think it may be, do you believe in "the supernatural"?

Have you ever witnessed something Eerie, or unexplainable.....heard doors slam, or books fall off shelfs.....

I have a few stories myself......most recently......(Last 2 months)

My sister just got a new apartment, It's really empty still since she doesn't have much furnature or anything else....

Well she was off unpacking boxes and I was unpaking boxes in another room, No one else is home, no pets...no windows or doors open....

Well all of the sudden I get hit in the back of lower leg?! WTF

I turn around to see a disco ball on the floor.......

I pick it up and go to find my sister (thinking shes outside the door)

Well, Shes still unpacking boxes way far in the other room......

I confront her and shes like "No it wasn't me, That disco ball was in a box in the bedroom....with the door closed!"

Well back in the bedroom we go......the door is pushed open a little bit, but nothing else is moved....She puts the Disco Ball on the floor in the corner, we close the door tight and leave it at that.....

(My sister wouldn't lie to me about throwing it, shes really into supernatural things herself)

Later that afternoon, her BF comes home, and we mention it to him.....

He doesn't think much of it, until later that night....

We're all getting ready to go out, My sister goes to check her face in the mirror one last time........Her BF and I are waiting in her room, sitting on her bed.....

WTF! Out of NO WHERE, the disco ball from the corner starts to ROLL across the floor (OMG I just got shivers typing that)

No one is around it, theres no breeze in the air......No one even touched it, it's been there for hours now....

Seriously, her BF and I both see it! We just watch it in total shock, his mouth was hanging open......

The disco ball rolls into the bathroom and hits my sister in the foot....

She turns around, Screams, and comes running out, demanding to know if we did it!

We both start to laugh, outta shock of what we saw!

No one touched it, Now her BF believes it to!

I dunno whats up with that Disco Ball, but its packed away in storage now.....I think if it "get's up" again, she should seriously toss it.....or burn it! :scared:

Anyone else got any Eerie stories to tell.....

Maybe we should sit around a fire, I'll bring Marshmallows, hehe


----------



## jessimau (Mar 14, 2007)

Maybe her place is haunted by a ghost of Studio 54??

Seriously, that's weird and kinda creepy.


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 14, 2007)

hahha thats a good one.im sorry i know i shouldnt be laughing but that was good.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 14, 2007)

I would pry poop my pants if something like that happened to me. The only I can say for me is that about 5-6 years ago I was at my friends house. We were both upstairs and we were in the living room and her rents door was shut and no one else was in the house but the 2 of us. I start to get up to go get something to drink and when I get up the door slowly swings open. Keep in mind that my friend is still on the couch and no one is with us. The door is one of those old heavy doors thats hard to open. So that freaked me out big time. Couple days later it happened to me. Ever since then I was kinda skeptical of going over to her house.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2007)

when i was little i was sure i was living with ghosts, i used to see them at night, in my bedroom or following me in the corridors. really creepy. i still don't know if it was my imagination (probably) but i'm sure there was something. and i used to have such horrible nightmares.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 14, 2007)

There's a similar thread on this... As soon as I find it, I'm going to merge the two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Mar 14, 2007)

Is there? Thanks AQUILAH I"ll have a look around too.......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 14, 2007)

Yep! Took some digging, but I found it and merged them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty creepy stories in here LOL! Especially Anna's (mintesa)!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 14, 2007)

Boo! I hate threads like these. I always want to read them and have a great time until I'm trying to sleep in the dark at night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ive also had it where if felt like someone was standing on top of my stomach. It was very uncomfortable. I dont know if any of ya'll felt this but have you ever slept really close to the edge of the bed and your back was exposed to everything and it felt as if someone was biting your back? When I was little I experienced that almost every night. It sucked and it creeped me out. We also had escaped convicts come to my house in OK and try to break in. The police stayed at my house for about 2-3 after that to make sure nothing happened after that. Ive also had it where when I was little I got scared about somethin and so I got up and went and slept with my mom and dad and when I looked down the hall way I saw a figure of man. He had a hat on and he looked me and then walked into the room down the hall. Scared the living crap outta me. I have other ones but dont want to explain them all.

Some of the stories on here are very scary and makes me not even want to move. Whats this thing about the bell witch? Ive never heard this.


----------



## sassychix (Mar 20, 2007)

*Here's smthg that happened to me few years back..*

So a group of us, about 10 ppl, had booked a chalet (here in Singapore) at the famous Costa Sands Resort. We wanted to have a lil surprise birthday party for a friend. So our chalet was unit number S-6.

And apparently one of our friends who came by for the party, insisted that he heard S-6 was haunted.

Now i'm not very religious. i rarely pray but i VERY strongly believe in God and never in ghosts etc. So i totally brushed it off.

So the birthday boy came and the party began. It was about 10 -13 of us. All VERY close friends. No strangers. Everyne knew one another. So there was drinking (lots of it!) and dancing, music.. All having fun

But this guy friend kept gng on about how the "ghost" of S-6 (our chalet) was rumoured to be out for BLOOD.

So we still ingore him and have fun. Suddenly, a bottle of gin breaks on the floor (god knows where from) and one girl Sharon was walking by when it happened and had stepped on it n her feet started bleeding. We all didnt wear footwear INSIDE the chalet. So 2 guys attend to ehr and everything is ok.

Then about few hrs later, after the floor had been thoroughly cleaned, I walk by and sliced my pinkie with a shard of glass too! n it was a very visibly large piece and it made us all wonder why no one else noticed it. we had thorougly cleaned up. So my boyfriend attended to me and we forget abt it. (SO THAT MAKES TWO GIRLS BLEEDING ALREADY)

Now i was having way too much beer and after abit i went upstairs to knock out. One thing about me, is that, no matter how high/tipsy i get... i NEVER get too drunk or wastred to know whats happening around me. I guess its cuz when i go home after drinking, i automatically SOBER up the second i see my mum! LOL

So im upstairs alone stirring in bed. I then have the sudden urge to want to puke and im thinking i have to hurry and get up and run down to the only toilet downstairs. But i cant.

I feel there HUGE force on me. Something was pressing me down so bad. I started tos cream "DAAAAAAAAVE!!!!" for my boyfriend but the music was obviously way too loud downstairs. And i keep shutting my eyes and just chanting some prayers till finally i get FLUNG out of bed. Well not totally thrown off. It was like something frm the back ofme pushed me upright. and i instantly turned to me right and puked. my legs were too wobbly to stand up n run down so i juste puked there. And after a few minutes of shouting, my boyfriend came up and asked me what happened. I told him what had happened and told him i shouted so many times for him but he said he couldnt here me cuz there was some problem downstairs. i ask him what happened.

Apparently , the guys were drunk and 2 got into a fight with each other. its sooo weird. When he mentioned the names i was like "no way!!???" cuz like i mentioned, everyone was really good friends, and drunk or not.. they would never fight. One of them picked up a glass table and threw it (not at the other guy) out onto the concrete path where the others were and some trying to walk away to avoid the broken glass pieces, ended up cutting their legs.

It was so creepy!

I trhink i lost count of the number of ppl who had shed blood that night!!

I never wanna go back to S-6!!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 20, 2007)

I have to finish reading these post later.

Its night - and Im freaked out! Haha.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 20, 2007)

oooh these stories are way creepy! I have a few things that have happened at my house but nothing really creepy like you guys!

the first thing happened to my dad, not me. He's not one of those people who believes in ghosts, in fact if you said you thought you saw something he'd be all "don't be ridiculous!" so I believed what he said! Our house is maybe a bit over 100 years old, and the two front rooms are old, while the back of the house is new. My parent's bedroom and the lounge room are at the front, with my sister's room and the study behind that, my room and the family room behind THAT and the kitchen and laundry at the back of the house.

WELL. My dad said that he woke up in the middle of the night and saw an old woman sitting near the end of the bed, with a man (or maybe two men) standing behind her, and one of them was combing her hair. That room would have been the lounge-type room in the olden days. He just turned over and went back to sleep, which i think was pretty brave!

The second thing is that my dad LOVES the lounge room in the old part of the house, he goes in there all the time. Meanwhile, my mum and I hardly ever go in there and there is just something about it that we don't like. That room is always reaaallly cold and I dunno, I just don't like to be in there alone.

The other scary story I have is a girl who went to my school. We used to be close friends and one day we were talking about ghosts and stuff and she said that she, her sisters and her sister's boyfriend had been standing near the window, and they saw someone FALL PAST IT. Their building is really tall and someone had committed suicide off it. AND THEY SAW IT. That freaked me out.

One more story and then I'll stop for now...

I've tried ouija boards a few times and nothing has ever happened, but my mum told me about an experience she had that has always made me wonder. I'm sure my mum wouldn't lie to me, so it must be true!!!

when she was a teenager, she went to a boarding school in Britain that was really old, and was quite close to a cemetary. One night they were sitting on someone's bed in their jim jams and decided to do a ouija thingie. So they did and they got someone. They asked him some questions and he asked them some too. The questions were really specific. They asked him what time he was from, and he said 1600's (I don't remember exactly but she did tell me) they also asked him to describe himself and he said long purple hair and described his outfit. He asked them what they were wearing because he'd never seen night gowns like that and made fun of them (he sounded like a sleazy bastard!) so they ended it.

My mum looked it up later on, and apparently, at that point in history, it was very popular to have pale coloured wigs, like blue, pink and PURPLE. None of them had studied that time period or anything, so they wouldn't have been able to fake that!


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am still not ready to tell my scary story. The mere thought of it, keeps me awake at night.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 20, 2007)

No pressure hon, even though now I'm so curious to hear your story! :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 20, 2007)

This story isn't scary as much as it is cute, but anyhoo:

A friend of my husband and his g/f were expecting their second child a couple of years ago. They asked their first child, a girl, what she wanted the baby to be called. Now, in Sweden, every day has a name, and the date that has your name is your "nameday". The little girl was adamant that her new sibling was to be called Linda. When my husband's friend tried to tell her that it might be a boy and Linda mightn't be a good name then, she went really mad and yelled "No talking boy or girl!! Linda, Linda!" A few weeks later, they had a little baby boy, born on the 20th of July.... Linda's nameday.


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 30, 2007)

omg what an amazing thread! im so scared and its 3 in the afternoon on a sunny day, i have to work up the coruage to tell mine...ahh ne ways, Nurinia, i wanna hear yours!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

i cant read n e more!!!!!!!! lol im freaked. but ill say one thing though. i think either you have an eye for it or you dont. the woman i work for can see it. like ghosts and what not. she's always seen it. now her daughter see's it. she's only 3!! i feel bad when i hear about her waking up in the middle of the night screaming. i can sense things. i hate admitting it it just creeps me out. like when im at their house working (i take care of her kids) i get freaked beause theres a lot of doors and anybody an walk around the bak and come in to the house. she always tells me how her or her husbands grandfather is in the house, spirit wise. anytime i freak out about someone being in the back yard or unsafe i can feel the grandfather there. i talk to him all the time telling him to keep up safe. i sware if i didnt know he was there id freeeeeeaaak out. which is weird cuz if he appeard in front of me id seriously pass out!!!!

ANNA: the aswangs?!?!?! holy jesus id never leave my house again. and the black guy??? the next time my dog accidentally pee's in my room i think id have a heart attack!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 30, 2007)

omG! You get that too? I thought i was the only one! GEesh i scare myself too in the morning! with my mrs frankenstein bed hair ( note : bed hair is not so sexy for me after all! whoever made that in as a look must be high of something!:bs...

hahahha

Anyways, this thread is soo scary, imma pee in my pants! hahah im so paranoid now.

About thats "aswang" stories...girl you bring back memories..my grandma always scares me with that whenever i go visit her int he Philippines.hahah its her way to keep me in the house all day.hahha AND MAY I SAY SHE STILL TELLS ME THAT even though im 21 years old now.

Im not going to lie, i still get scared by them "aswang" til now. :scared:


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

HAHAHAHA lol you guys are so cute!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 30, 2007)

:wink: its truee!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2007)

I came back to read more scary stories! what happened!!! i wanna hear em! (but I'll wait til tomorrow morning to read them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2007)

i don't know if it's scary, though when my mom told me it was kinda creepy.

my parents are of the rational type. like everything's the results of a+b=c and that's it, no room for d.

so it's back when i was a little baby. my dad was just a cop by that time, not an officer, and we were living in this little town, it's a small area so they were only 6 cops. of course my parents were close to our neighbors. one of them and his wife invited the others to a table thing (apparently it wasn't their first experience, they were truly believing in ghosts). my parents, though reluctant, accepted, thinking it was just a good joke and nothing would happen.

but it did. my mom, shaking, told me in a lower voice the table and the chairs were floating in the air, just a few inches from the ground, but still floating. and she said she wouldn't tell all that happened that night because it still freaks her out. she said whoever was speaking to them, told them things she wouldn't repeat, but it really scared her.

and though i wasn't there it really scared me too because my mom usually stays calm, she's probably the kind who can laugh on purpose at the darkness and resist against the urge of running away.

she never spoke of it again, and i never ask for it again, i just know she'll never tell me what exactly she and my dad's been told.

another story:

this really happened to me when i was fifteen. we were living in a town like there isn't many nowadays, an old town of Brittany. it still has the castle, and the architecture of middle age cities, with small and intricate streets. i loved living there, and i loved just walking in the streets, like you can feel the heartbeat of this old town. and there was this house, it looked abandoned but apparently it wasn't. obviously the house wasn't in its better state, but i love it. it's a victorian style house, white and olive green (with a bit of pink too i think but all the colors have faded). i'm dreaming of having a house like this one. in fact, i swore to myself i would buy it someday.

and this particular day i was walking with my mum, and i told her i wanted this house. suddenly it's like everything, the sun, the birds, the wind, has stopped as if someone pressed a pause button. my mom said i shouldn't want this house, there was something about this house that wasn't very clear. she said she wouldn't tell me what it was, because it would make me sad, and she didn't want me to be sad, like it wasn't worth it. i admit seeing this house with dust, old leaves, and dirty windows was a bit creepy, but strangely i felt as if i had nothing to fear about it, as if this house was mine somehow. i never said anything about the house since that day, in order to reassure my mother. but i still kept every few days, to just wander around the house.

since i moved here i never came back to this town, but i still want the house. and i wonder why i know there's a beautiful garden when i never really saw the backyard.


----------



## ANILEIJA (Sep 27, 2007)

I have some stories. They're not really ghost stories, but oh well..

Okay. The first one. This did not happen to me, but my mother. It might not be anything special, but we both think it's a little creepy.

It was my mothers 11th pregnancy (yeah, she's had a lot of kids. I'm her 12th and youngest child). She was in the eight month, and everything seemed to be well. One night, she had a dream.

She had a babyboy, and she was sitting with him on her bed. She was breastfeeding him. Suddenly, everything around them went black. She was happy before, but now she was really afraid. So she looked down to see if everything was okay with the little one; and saw that she now was holding a little skeleton.

The boy she later gave birth to was dead when he came out.

Second one.

This happened to me.

I was eight years old, and there was a horrible storm coming up. At that time, I liked to sleep in our caravan, mostly because my father often would beat me at night, and I would be safe there.

This night I had just brushed my teeth, and was on my way to the caravan. The weather was a little rough and it was raining.

But just before I got in the caravan, I heard a voice in my head telling me not to. It got louder and louder, until I finally walked back with a weird feeling in my stomach.

The next morning we all woke up to discover that the caravan had been crushed by a tornado, who had also smashed the little house my father had build in our garden. We drove around the little island I live on, finding pieces of the caravan.

So .. I'm pretty sure I would have been dead if I hadn't slept inside that night. Which freaks me out.

I got some more, but I'll wait a little before I'll post them.


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow these stories are creeepy! But I love reading them! I don't have any thank God but I sure want to read more in here. More More More!! Haha


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 29, 2007)

This is a true story...seriously. It's not a ghost story.

My Mom and Dad met in Middle School. My Mom lived with her grandmother and Aunt in a house in Hayward, CA. They still live there. I think my Mom was about 15 when this happened. She had snuck out of the house to meet me dad. Behind my Great Grandmas house is a big park. She snuck out her window and hopped the fence to meet my dad in the park. It was about midnight and everyone was asleep.

My Mom was out with my Dad when she got a weird feeling. She said she needed to go home. So he walked her to the fence so she could hop back over. When he gave her a boost my Mom looked over the fence to make sure the house was still dark, and that she wouldn't get caught.

When she peeked over she saw that the lights were on in my Grandmas room. My Grandma was there tied up and blind-folded. My Aunt was also there tied up and blind-folded. There was a man with a HUGE knife and an axe. He had raped my Grandma and was going to kill them. My Dad had to stop my Mom from hopping the fence and trying to stop the guy. They ran to a payphone and called the cops. The guy ended up holding my Grandma and Aunt hostage for hours. Eventually the cops were able to get in and save them.

The Guy was whacked out on drugs and didn't even remember doing any of that. He had crawled in through a window, right after my Mom had left. He went over the same fence my Mom did.

My Family NEVER talks about this incident. And actually a few years ago the guy who did this was released on Parole. I just Thank God everyday that my Mom snuck out that night....who knows what would have happened if she would have been there when it all happened. I might never have been born!

Ghost stories are scary....but real life stories are scarier to me.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW:icon_eek:


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 31, 2007)

omg so awful

but more stories please&gt;?! i only have the balls to read them durring the day lol


----------

